# Question for Rec Tec users



## PNHuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Just had my RT-340 delivered Thursday and did initial 400 degree burn yesterday. When the grill started it initially went to over 500 degrees then the fan would start and stop a lot until it finally set in at 400 degrees and was very stable after that. This morning I started it to smoke some ribs. I set temp at 225, it went to 330 then the starting and stopping of the fan started again down to 180 then back up to 272 and back down to 225. Is this start up swing normal? Appears to be stable at 225 now but it took almost half an hour to get stable.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 8, 2020)

I've had my 340 since November.  At lower ranges, I haven't noticed any temp swings other than 20 degrees give or take for a quick hiccup.  I have noticed a little more swing when it's cold out and I had the top open for a little bit.  I think then it has a little trouble balancing out, but not for very long.  I have only had it up in the 350 range a couple of times and it did seem to swing a little more on the hot side for a short time period, but then balanced out.

hope that helps.


----------



## PNHuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Since I put my ribs in when it seemed to stabilize at 225 it has twice shot up to 290 then down to 180 before shooting up again.


----------



## PNHuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Finally seems to have settled in after 1 1/2 hours of wild temperature swings.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a 340 also and am in Arizona where it doesn't get really cold. And I have not had any wild swings that you mention.

I just fired it up yesterday for a rib cook and started at 425 to do a burn off of the grate and it went over a little bit but not much. Then I reduced it to 225 and ran it there abouts for 5-6 hours with no problem. But it was in the eighties yesterday.

Oh and I have had the smoker since mid november and the only issue I have had is one thermometer only worked occasional, so I called support and they sent me 2 new ones.

I would give support a call they are really helpful.

John


----------



## PNHuber (Mar 8, 2020)

I started the grill when it was 20 degrees out, it is now in the 40’s, maybe that was the issue, seems a lot more stable now.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 8, 2020)

I've had my Rec Tec Mini for around five years and never had that problem.  Time to call CS!


----------



## PNHuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I have a 340 also and am in Arizona where it doesn't get really cold. And I have not had any wild swings that you mention.
> 
> I just fired it up yesterday for a rib cook and started at 425 to do a burn off of the grate and it went over a little bit but not much. Then I reduced it to 225 and ran it there abouts for 5-6 hours with no problem. But it was in the eighties yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bytor (Mar 8, 2020)

I bet it's the outdoor temp.  I just fired mine up a little over an hour ago and it heated up pretty quickly and has stayed consistent, except when I opened it up.  It's just around 50 now.  I have read elsewhere that low outdoor temps can mess with things.  Hopefully, that's just it.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 8, 2020)

I would call customer service.  I've had the RT 680 for 4 years and never experienced this.  I've run it in negative 10 up to 90+ outdoor temps.  When the direct sun hits it the temp might spike for a few minutes but never the extremes you mentioned.  You may have a bad internal temp probe.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 9, 2020)

I run mine in the cold all the time, I dont recall large swings.  BUT I have messed with the auger setting in the summer and Rec Tec said the controller would need to "relearn" to the new setting.  I believe the controller does need some use to learn the heating speeds...


----------



## kstone113 (Mar 9, 2020)

This is not normal.  Change your minimum feed rate in the app or on the controller.  I would suggest 3.5%.  It comes in at 6.5%.  If you are in a cold climate, 6.5% is fine but even in like 70 degrees with direct sunlight, 6.5% can be too high.  

I think even through the Chicago winter(still going on), I have mine set at 4%.  If you set it to 200(low), it shouldn't over shoot it if the lid is closed the whole time.  If it is always over shooting and having trouble getting down, then it's the feed rate.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 9, 2020)

I did a write up on the auger settings - dont have time right now to find.  there is a video on the rec tec site that explains it too.  kstone said it right - i ran into overshoots when it was about 80 out and direct sun - just kept getting hotter till i cranked the auger rate down.

But if its in the 20s out 6.5 should work fine.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 9, 2020)

found it


----------



## PNHuber (Mar 10, 2020)

I talked to Rec Tec and they suggested I increase the feed rate to see if that solves the problem, they also sent out a new Temp Probe


----------



## kstone113 (Mar 10, 2020)

PNHuber said:


> I talked to Rec Tec and they suggested I increase the feed rate to see if that solves the problem, they also sent out a new Temp Probe


You mean decrease the feed rate.  The minimum feed rate won't affect you getting you higher temps but will affect you not being able to do low temps like 180 or even over shooting 400 in the hot.  Most people end up around 4% feed rate.  I was down to 3 or 3.5% in the summer but I just checked and I'm at 5% now after messing with it this winter.  

Rec Tec's temp probes suck in my humble opinion.  If you can get them to work accurate, all power to you.  I got the Elgin temp probes off amazon and they are dead on.  They fit the Rec Tec controller.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 10, 2020)

I put LavaLock around the hood of my Stampede. Even when it was only 10° out, I was able to turn the feed rate down to 4.5 to maintain the temp. Will probably need to keep an eye on things as ambient temps rise. May need to reduce some more. No big swings either way.


----------



## sweetride95 (Mar 11, 2020)

Did you have to adjust the door much after adding the gasket?


----------



## PNHuber (Mar 15, 2020)

Yesterday did a Butt with the feed rate set at 40 and still had some fluctuations, turned it down to 35 this morning for some Chuckies and am running stable now.


----------



## kstone113 (Mar 19, 2020)

For most folks, 3.5% is good all year round.  I think I have mine back at 5% because winters are cold here in Chicago but will probably go back to 3.5% in the spring/summer.


----------

